# Dream Guardian



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry I have not been on much, school has been killing me ;-;
but I did manage to fit this in. 
I was going for a zodiac type of thing. I wish Krita would have shown the tif file because I started this out in Sketch book then moved to Krita for the galaxy background *sighs* but anyways I am pleased with this for the most part. 
Here is a link to the line art that I used for this too:http://xrosewaterx.deviantart.com/art/Commission-Elemental-Dragons-Earth-373497807


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

really nice detail well done makes me want to do a dragon!


----------



## browtm7 (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow!! That's beautiful.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome drawing. I especially like your choice of color.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

meli said:


> really nice detail well done makes me want to do a dragon!


OuO I would love to see that


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

browtm7 said:


> Wow!! That's beautiful.


Thankies ^u^


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Awesome drawing. I especially like your choice of color.


Thank you, and yeah the colors are always fun to play with, probably the best thing I can do when it comes to any type of art that I draw or what ever else that tickles my fancy.


----------

